# rusting shower hardware



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

From what Google shows me, the stuff is more acidic than abrasive, and the instructions caution about letting it sit on surfaces for too long. Let's face it, anything that chews away mineral scale needs some pretty good teeth.

Probably a combination of chintzy plating and inappropriate and/or over-use by the HO. I doubt you'll get anywhere by complaining about the former--hopefully they'll do the replacement and you can tell her "don't do that".


----------



## mart4005 (Mar 31, 2008)

They are offering to pay 50% of the hardware cost and stick me with 50.00 shipping. so I'll be out 200 bucks. no big deal but I'd have to do some heavy thinking before I use them again.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Could be worse...could have to eat it all. Switch to CRL hardware. Some of, if not the best in the industry.


----------



## mart4005 (Mar 31, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> Could be worse...could have to eat it all. Switch to CRL hardware. Some of, if not the best in the industry.


actually I won't have to eat any of it, the customer is more than understanding, but I am obligated to get her the best deal i can. thanks for the info on CRL hardware I'll look into it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Bummer. You may have a bit of an out depending on just what the care & cleaning instructions say--at least enough to convince the HO to share part of that cost. Acidic cleaners should be used sparingly and with caution.

That pic is way beyond where caution should have said to stop doing that.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

mart4005 said:


> actually I won't have to eat any of it, the customer is more than understanding, but I am obligated to get her the best deal i can. thanks for the info on CRL hardware I'll look into it.


That's good then! It's nice when you get understanding clients! http://www.crlaurence.com/apps/cont...crlaurence.com/adv/shower_doors/index_us.html


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm just being honest here but cleaner shouldn't be able to peel plating off. I would make that company pay the entire amount. If they'll go half they'll go 100%. 

Set em straight and tell them to stop producing crappy coatings. Showers are abusive by nature, there's no room for crappy plating inside a shower.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm sure that coating was only about 2 thou thick. Should be in the area of 5-7 thou.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What do they expect her to clean the shower with? Milk :whistling

The reason that coating failed was because of a poor quality coating. I have used some very acidic cleaners on shower doors and tiles before and no issues like the above. I have seen it happen on cheap shower doors though. Just like the so called stainless steel screws that come with cheap doors that rust out after a year. That coating should not have failed with normal bathroom cleaners.


----------

